# Chihiros WRGB with built in Bluetooth contoller



## BarryH (2 Dec 2019)

Just wondered if anyone had any experience with the latest Chihiros WRGB that has built in Bluetooth?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-L...id=1575295501&sprefix=Chihiros,aps,150&sr=8-3


----------



## Thumper (2 Dec 2019)

That doesn't look like a legit Chihiros light.


----------



## BarryH (2 Dec 2019)

Having had a look on the Chihiros website, I can't see anything with fans on the top so you're probably correct.


----------



## zozo (2 Dec 2019)

I would steer away from anything designed with Bluetooth and rather go for a wifi version.

Bluetooth is very version dependable that updates faster than wifi frequencies. Then if you frequently buy a new mobile phone or get a firmware update and it has the latest updated Bluetooth version it might not be compatible any longer with the lights. Chihiros already went through this issue once and lots of people couldn't use their phone app any longer because it wasn't compatible with the latest Bluetooth version on their phone. They addressed the issue with a newly updated app. It's waiting for it to happen again.

While the latest LED control wifi modules still work on 2.4ghz wifi frequency and not suitable for 5ghz. Then you can switch your router to use this frequency. Makes no difference for the mobile phone. It connects to both frequencies 2.4 and 5ghz. And 9 out of 10 times you won't notice any difference in connection when connected to a 2.4ghz network.

If there yet is no aquarium light available with wifi controller. Then wait a while longer before spending cash, they definitively will launch any time soon. Maybe even 5ghz compatible.


----------

